# Các mẹ nên làm gì khi bé  bị chàm sữa



## Luan96 (20/1/19)

Trẻ nhỏ thường gặp phải các bệnh ngoài da do lớp da bảo vệ còn yếu vì vậy virut dễ thâm nhập khiên cho bé bị bệnh bất cứ lúc nào. Trong mọi trường hợp thì các ông bố, bà mẹ nên nắm rõ những mô tả cũng như những phản ứng của bé để phát hiện bệnh sớm và đưa bé đi chữa trị kịp thời, giảm thiểu để bệnh nặng gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé. Bệnh chàm sữa thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ là một trong số ấy. Sau đây là các thông tin căn bản nhất về căn bệnh này mà các bà mẹ cần nắm.





​
*Bệnh chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh là gì?*
Bệnh chàm sữa hay lác sữa là bệnh thường thấy ở trẻ nhỏ khi tiết trời trở lạnh hay những trẻ mang cơ địa dễ bị dị ứng, bệnh dễ tái phát và xuất hiện đa dạng ở trẻ trong khoảng 3 tới 6 tháng. Giả dụ để lâu ngày bệnh sẽ biến chứng và chuyển sang chàm thể tạng, khi chuyển sang thể này, vùng da bị tổn thương sẽ mang hiện tượng đóng vảy, nổi sừng, da bị bong tróc, chảy máu gây tổn thương da.






​*Nuyên do của bệnh chàm sữa*
Theo những nghiên cứu thì nguyên do chính xác dẫn đến bệnh chàm sữa vẫn chưa có thông tin chính xác. Ngoài ra, theo các Báo cáo thì việc di truyền cũng là 1 trong các xuất xứ chính dẫn tới hiện tượng chàm sữa ở bé, giả dụ bé sở hữu bác mẹ thường gặp các bệnh như viêm da dị ứng, viêm mũi dị ứng, hen suyễn… thì nguy cơ trẻ sinh ra mắc bệnh chàm sữa càng cao.
Ngoài những yếu tố di truyền thì nhưng thực phẩm dễ gây dị ứng hay lông động vật cũng là nguồn gốc khiến trẻ bị chàm sữa. Trẻ với thể lây bệnh từ nấm mốc, những loại bọ chét, lông động của vật như chó, mèo hay từ thức ăn dễ gây dị ứng như giết mổ gà, trứng, giết thịt bò,...Trong thời kì trẻ bị bệnh, các bà mẹ cũng nên tránh ăn những thực phẩm dễ dị ứng vì chúng có thể truyền qua các con phố sữa nếu bé đang trong công đoạn bú sữa mẹ.

*Dấu hiệu nhận biết trẻ bị chàm*
Bệnh chàm sữa là một căn bệnh ngoài da với những trình bày dễ thấy và với thể Quan sát bằng mắt thường như da nổi mẩn đỏ, bỏng nước,....Trong giai đoạn trẻ bị bệnh, vùng da bị tổn thương dễ gây ngứa và khiến cho trẻ trẻ khó chịu, khóc quấy, ko ngủ ngon, gãi ở vùng da bị mẩn dẫn đến da bị tróc, sưng rái cá, bé cũng bú kém vì sức đề kháng bị tác động.

*Chăm sóc trẻ bị bệnh chàm thế nào*
Đây là bệnh kinh niên nên giả dụ bị nhẹ thì bệnh này sẽ dần thuyên giảm và tự khỏi hẳn sau khi trẻ bước qua giai đoạn 4 tuổi. Tuy nhiên, nếu cha mẹ ko biết chăm nom trẻ phù hợp hay tiêu dùng những chiếc thuốc không theo sự hướng dẫn của bác bỏ sỹ thì bệnh sẽ sở hữu thể tái phát lại và nếu kéo dài trong một khoảng thời gian thì bệnh sẽ tiến triển thành chàm thể tạng.






​Tuy chàm sữa là bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ lọt lòng, ko nghiêm trọng đến tính mạng của trẻ ngoài ra từ thời kì mắc bệnh, các bà mẹ nên lưu ý coi sóc bé chu đáo, vì trong khoảng thời kì này da bé dễ bị nhiễm trùng hoặc để lại sẹo ảnh hưởng tới thẩm mỹ sau này, đặc biệt là không nên tự tìm cách trị chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh.
trong khoảng thời kì bé bị bệnh chàm sữa, những mẹ cần lưu ý:
- không nên để trẻ ăn các thực phẩm dễ gây dị ứng như gà, trứng, sữa, mỡ động vật, nội tạng động vật hay một số thực phẩm lên men. Giả dụ trẻ đang bú mẹ thì các mẹ cũng nên kiêng ăn những dòng thực phẩm này vì chúng sở hữu thể lây qua tuyến phố sữa.
- Lông chó mèo cũng có thể khiến trẻ bị dị ứng. Ví như trẻ sở hữu cơ địa dễ bị dị ứng thì những mẹ hạn chế để trẻ xúc tiếp sở hữu lông của động vật, không nên để trẻ chơi sở hữu chó hay mèo ở trong nhà.
- Luôn giữ ko gian xung quanh bé được khô thoáng, nếu không khí hanh hao khô thì mẹ nên nâng cao thêm độ ẩm cho không khí sử dụng máy phun sương. Thường xuyên thay tã lót cho bé , lúc bé đi vệ sinh xong cần dọn sạch sẽ và thay tã mới cho bé để hạn chế những chất dơ gây tác động tới da của bé. Không nên để bé ngâm mình trong nước quá lâu, nên tắm nước đủ ấm cho bé.
- trong khoảng thời gian bé bị bệnh, các vùng da bị mẩn ngứa sẽ gây cho bé cảm giác khó chịu, các mẹ nên cắt móng tay cho bé để dự phòng trường hợp bé dùng móng tay gãi ngứa gây đổ vỡ các mụn nước khiến thương tổn đến da. Giả dụ ko cắt được móng tay cho bé thì hãy đeo bao tay cho bé.





​- nếu như phát hiện bệnh sớm bác mẹ cũng sở hữu thể chữa chàm sữa bằng dầu dừa. Sau lúc tắm, hãy nhẹ nhàng lau khô vùng da bị ửng đỏ bằng khăn bông sạch, lúc da bé đã khô hẳn thì bôi lên 1 lớp dầu dừa mỏng, đều và để khoảng 15 phút rồi sau đấy tiêu dùng khăn sạch thấm bớt lượng dầu còn thừa còn lại ở da. Trước khi cho bé đi ngủ, bố mẹ có thể bôi thêm một lần dầu dừa nữa cho con theo cách thức như vậy.






- bên cạnh dầu dừa thì bạn còn sở hữu thể tiêu dùng các loại kem trị chàm sữa hiệu quả có khả năng dưỡng ẩm để làm cho mềm da cho trẻ. Không những thế, cần lưu ý việc chọn lọc các chiếc kem chuyên trị chàm sữa phù hợp cho trẻ để hạn chế gây tổn thương cũng như với thể tác động xấu đến bệnh tình của bé. Các dòng kem mang thành phần trong khoảng các vật liệu đột nhiên, độ kích ứng phải chăng nên được ưu tiên chọn lựa. Đặc trưng, các mẹ nên tham khảo quan niệm của bác sỹ khi sắm thuốc hay kem điều trị cho bé, hạn chế việc tự ý sắm thuốc để bôi lên da của con.


----------



## bottamnhanhung (14/2/19)

*Bé bị chàm sữa mẹ nên ăn gì và kiêng gì*
Có rất nhiều loại thực phẩm khiến bé bị chàm sữa và tái phát chàm sữa nhiều lần mà mẹ không hề biết. Bài viết dưới đây chia sẻ với bạn về những loại thực phẩm mẹ và bé nên ăn và nên kiêng để đảm chàm sữa ở trẻ nhanh khỏi...
*Dị ứng thực phẩm – “thủ phạm” khiến trẻ khốn khổ vì chàm sữa*

*Nguyên nhân gây ra chàm sữa* ở trẻ chủ yếu là do dị ứng, đó có thể là dị ứng do gene di truyền hoặc khi trẻ tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các tác nhân gây dị ứng như đồ ăn, bụi bẩn, lông gia súc... Trong đó, *trẻ bị chàm sữa* do dị ứng thực phẩm chiếm tỷ lệ cao nhất và phổ biến nhất hiện nay.

_Chàm sữa ở trẻ do dị ứng thức ăn rất phổ biến_

Dị ứng thực phẩm là phản ứng dị ứng miễn dịch của cơ thể với một loại protein có trong thức ăn. Khi vào hệ tiêu hóa, chúng sẽ được vận chuyển lên máu, kết hợp với một loại kháng thể nằm sẵn trên bề mặt tế bào bạch cầu, làm vỡ tế bào bạch cầu và phóng thích các hóa chất trung gian histamin và gây ra dị ứng. Đặc biệt, dị ứng thực phẩm thường xảy ra ở những trẻ có cơ địa dị ứng.

Trở lại với *chàm sữa*, sở dĩ thực phẩm mẹ ăn hàng ngày có thể gây ra chàm sữa hoặc khiến tình trạng chàm sữa ở trẻ trầm trọng hơn là bởi trẻ bị chàm sữa thường là những trẻ đang bú mẹ (từ 2 tháng tuổi đến 2 tuổi) nên khi mẹ ăn các thực phẩm có nguy cơ dị ứng cao thì chúng sẽ truyền sang sữa mẹ và gây ra các phản ứng dị ứng ở trẻ. Do đó, một chế độ ăn khoa học, lành mạnh của người mẹ chính là yếu tố then chốt giúp việc kiểm soát và chữa trị chàm sữa dễ dàng, nhanh chóng hơn.

_Những thực phẩm dễ gây dị ứng và chàm sữa cho trẻ_

*6 thực phẩm mẹ nên tuyệt đối tránh xa khi con bị chàm sữa*
*- Các chế phẩm từ sữa:* Bao gồm sữa bò tươi nguyên chất, sữa chua, pho mát, kem… là những chế phẩm từ sữa có nguy cơ gây dị ứng cao nhất. Đặc biệt sữa bò có đến hơn 20 chất có thể gây dị ứng. Nếu không muốn con khổ sở vì chàm sữa kéo dài mẹ nên loại ngay và luôn những thực phẩm bổ dưỡng nhưng nguy hiểm này nhé.

*- Đậu nành:* Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra, trẻ sơ sinh bị dị ứng với protein sữa bò cũng sẽ bị dị ứng với protein có trong đậu nành. Mặc dù rất lành tính và giúp cung cấp một lượng lớn estrogen thảo dược cho phụ nữ đang cho con bú nhưng đừng vì cái lợi này mà mẹ cố đấm ăn xôi thưởng thức nhiều món ăn, đồ uống từ đậu nành (sữa đậu, đậu phụ, dầu thực vật) vì có thể khiến chàm sữa khó chữa và trầm trọng hơn.

_Protein trong đậu nành dễ khiến trẻ dị ứng_

*- Trứng:* Một quả trứng cỡ trung bình chứa khoảng 6-7 gram protein, thế nên mẹ bỉm cần hạn chế ăn trứng (cả lòng trắng lẫn lòng đỏ) khi con bị *bệnh chàm sữa* vì thành phần protein có trong trứng có thể gây nên cơ chế phản ứng khiến hệ miễn dịch giải phóng histamin và truyền tín hiệu dị ứng qua những biểu hiện ngoài da. Không chỉ nên tạm ngừng ăn trứng gà, ngay cả trứng vịt, trứng chim cút, trứng ngỗng và trứng vịt lộn mẹ cũng phải “nhịn mồng, nhịn miệng”.

*- Lạc (đậu phộng):* Dị ứng lạc hay đậu phộng là hiện tượng thường gặp ở tất cả các nước trên thế giới trong đó có Việt Nam, thế nên để đảm bảo an toàn cho con mẹ cũng nên “cạch mặt” món ăn từ lạc nhé.

*- Hải sản và thịt bò: *Là những thực phẩm có chứa hàm lượng đạm cao nên rất dễ gây dị ứng ở trẻ. Chất đạm khi ăn vào sẽ được tiêu hóa thành acid amin trước khi hấp thu vào máu. Tuy acid amin không gây dị ứng, nhưng nếu quá trình tiêu hóa không triệt để, chất hấp thu không phải là acid amin mà là các chuỗi peptid. Và các chuỗi peptid này chính là tác nhân gây dị ứng ở trẻ.

_Thịt bò chứa hàm lượng đạm rất cao_

*- Nội tạng động vật: C*ó hàm lượng chất béo bão hòa và lượng cholesterol cao nên dễ làm tăng mỡ máu và gây ra các bệnh tim mạch ở các bà mẹ bỉm sữa. Việc sử dụng nội tạng động vật không rõ nguồn gốc, xuất xứ cũng sẽ gây ra các phản ứng miễn dịch của cơ thể, từ đó phóng thích ra các hóa chất trung gian histamin và gây ra dị ứng ở trẻ. Bởi vậy, các mẹ cũng nên dè chừng các món ăn từ nội tạng động vật khi con bị chàm sữa nhé.

*Thực phẩm mẹ nên ăn khi con bị chàm sữa*

*- Thịt lợn nạc, thịt gà, cá trắng, đậu đỗ:* Là những thực phẩm mẹ nên tăng cường ăn trong các thực đơn hàng ngày bởi đây là nhóm thực phẩm có hàm lượng đạm tropomyosin cao, ít gây dị ứng.

*- Cá béo (cá mòi, cá hồi, cá thu):* Một món ăn nữa cũng cần bổ sung trong thực đơn của mẹ khi con đang mắc chàm sữa đó là các loại cá béo. Ăn nhiều cá béo sẽ giúp tăng ARA, một axít béo omega-3 giúp chống lại dị ứng rất tốt. Hơn nữa, cá béo còn giúp duy trì cân bằng giữa chất béo omega-3 và chất béo omega-6 trong cơ thể, từ đó sẽ tăng cường hệ thống miễn dịch và giảm các triệu chứng dị ứng.

_Mẹ bỉm nên tăng cường ăn nhiều tỏi_

*- Tỏi:* Chất chống oxy hóa trong tỏi giúp hỗ trợ hệ thống miễn dịch và giảm nguy cơ dị ứng rất hiệu quả.

*- Rau xanh:* Các nghiên cứu cho thấy dầu rosmarinic được tìm thấy trong lá của các loại rau tươi có tác dụng chống viêm giúp làm dịu các triệu chứng dị ứng. Bởi vậy, mẹ bỉm nên tăng cường các món ăn từ rau xanh, vừa tốt cho sức khỏe của mẹ, vừa an toàn cho con.

*- Thực phẩm giàu magie:* Hạt điều, hạnh nhân, tảo… là những thực phẩm chứa nhiều magie và có khả năng hoạt động như chất khoáng chống histamin và là thuốc giãn phế quản, đó là lý do tại sao mẹ nên tích cực thưởng thức nhóm đồ ăn này.

- *Trái cây giàu vitamin C: Tăng cường tiêu thụ hoa quả giàu *vitamin C như dâu tây, cam, dưa hấu, táo… có thể ngăn ngừa các tế bào viêm sản sinh ra histamin. Hơn nữa, trái cây giàu vitamin C còn giúp chữa viêm do các gốc tự do gây ra rất hiệu quả.

_Hoa quả giàu vitamin C cũng rất hữu ích_
Nguồn: Mẹ nên ăn gì và kiêng gì khi bé bị chàm sữa


----------

